# Vol d'ipad besoin d'aide!



## Kyg (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Il y a trois mois j'etais en voyage humanitaire aux philippines et des collegues philippins m'ont voler mon Ipad. Je n'ai rien pu faire pour le localiser depuis labas. En revenant a la maison j'ai constaté qu'ils n'avaient pas effacé mon compte icloud et du coup j'ai pres de 1000 photos d'eux qui s'affichent dans mon flux! La localisation a quand a elle ete desactivee,evidemment... J'aimerai pouvoir bloquer l'ipad pour qu'ils ne puissent plus s'en servir et afficher un message comme le permet la fonction de localisation. Il y a-t-il un moyen de le faire vu que mon compte apple n a pas ete effacé?

J'espere que vous pourrez m'aider c'est tres frustrant de voir toutes ces photos d'eux et ne rien pouvoir faire. Au cas ou rien de tout ça n'est possible comment est ce que ne supprime l'appareil de icloud a distance?

Merci pour votre aide,
Bonne journee!


----------



## lineakd (4 Mars 2013)

@kyg, soit le bienvenu! 
Désolé pour ton ipad... Et en réinitialisant ton mot passe de tes identifiants.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2013)

J'aurais du mal a appeler ces gens "collègues" après ça


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2013)

Kyg a dit:


> j'ai constaté qu'ils n'avaient pas effacé mon compte icloud .../...
> . J'aimerai pouvoir bloquer l'ipad
> ../... mon compte apple n a pas ete effacé?
> 
> ...


plusieurs choses

*icloud - blocage etc

-Si tu avais activé " find my iphone/ipad"à l'époque  tu as les options de blocage distant et/ou d'effacement distant
-Si tu n'avais pas activé "" find my iphone/ipad"" , ces options sont désactivées

tuto Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH2701?viewlocale=fr_FR

*songer à changer le mot de passe de  divers comptes à toi ( itunes , mails etc)


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> J'aurais du mal a appeler ces gens "collègues" après ça


 
En même temps c'était un voyage humanitaire! 
il a dû y avoir méprise sur ce qu'il apportait aux populations locales.... 
un sac de riz, c'était bon pour Kouchner! De nos jours, un iPAD ça a un peu plus de gueule!


----------



## Kyg (4 Mars 2013)

Donc si je comprend bien, si la localisation "find my iphone" n'est pas enclenchée et je peux juste admirer passivement les centaines de photos hebdomadaires qui atterrissent dans mon flux de photo?   il y a quand même un léger défaut dans le système c'est frustrant! 

Et oui j'ai fait de l'humanitaire jusqu'au bout! C'est leur manière bien malhonnête a eux de profiter de la gentillesse des occidentaux et de prendre les blancs pour des portes monnaies sans fond. 

Merci pour le conseil j a changé tous mes mots de passe le lendemain du vol même si tout était en français j'avais peur qu'il soit revendu a des gens qui s'y connaissent!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2013)

Kyg a dit:


> l y a quand même un léger défaut dans le système c'est frustrant!


cette option find my i bidule est justement  faite pour bloquer le dit systeme.
Si tu ne l'as pas activée,  ce qui est dommage , surtout en déplacement , d'un point de vue "éléctronique" l'utilisateur actuel est légitime ( prêt , cadeau etc)
c'est légerement different de l'aspect juridique et /ou des mesures de blocages eventuellement enclenchables par les autorités abilitées ( les lois et actions concrètes  varient là dessus d'un pays à l'autre)


----------



## lineakd (4 Mars 2013)

kyg a dit:
			
		

> j a changé tous mes mots de passe le lendemain du vol


@kyg, donc même en changeant le mode de passe d'icloud, apple permet à ton ex ipad d'accéder à ton icloud, bizarre. 

Un oubli... Est-ce que la *suppression d&#8217;un appareil associé à ton identifiant Apple* change quelque chose?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2013)

en même temps le fait de VOIR les photos  faites par les gusses qui ont chipé la bestiole  peut etre un atout
 élement de preuve du chapardage + utilisation, surtout s'il y a des visages.

tu devrais en garder


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2013)

Il manque une petite fonctionnalité pratique qu'on voit dans le Cinquième Elément de Besson : l'explosion à distance


----------



## Kyg (5 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> cette option find my i bidule est justement  faite pour bloquer le dit systeme.
> mesures de blocages eventuellement enclenchables par les autorités abilitées



Il existe donc bien un moyen de le bloquer? 

Oui il manque clairement l'application "explosion a distance" ahaha!

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

comme déjà dit le moyen de le bloquer en quelques clicks ( et mondialement)   c'est si le proprio ou utilisateur  a activé  find my iphone/ipad, 

de fait c'est l'equivalent de l'explosion à distance.

les autres moyens ( genre  juridiquement faire  blacklister un appareil de tous les fournisseurs d'acces internet ou mobile d'un pays  c'est une autre affaire et je ne connais pas les actions possibles par les autorités philiippines)


----------

